# My Acer Aspire One's New Skin!



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

I got tired of trying to keep the beautiful glossy blue case fingerprint free so I got a skin from DecalGirl. I chose the Peace Out design. What do you think?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful!  I had seen a peace sign on one of them on the website, but this one is new to me.  I haven't bought a skin for my Acer Aspire One 10.1" yet.  It's shiny black.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

OMG i love that peace out design!! I almost ordered that one in the other color for my k2. I was so torn and now that I see yours I wish I had it looks so good! 

I might have to get this peace design skin for my itouch or pc cuz now I am in love !


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Thanks! I wanted something stylish yet simple and this fit the bill. Went on very easily too!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

That skin is gorgeous - nice choice!

Seeing pix like this are dangerous:  I don't have a netbook, but I really want one after all I have heard about them on this site.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice!  But I do wish you had posted that in accessories - now you are trying to ENABLE me    not only for a skin but a netbook    ARGHHHH 


The rice cooker comes first - IF I can find one here LOL


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

LOL! I love my little netbook! It's my favorite gadget next to my Kindle (which has a new skin on the way as well! heehee)


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay...I'm a skin virgin.  I have a naked K1 and a naked Acer One.  Where do I get skins for them?

Sharyn


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Do a search on the site for "skins" and a bunch of different sites will come up. You'll have a hard time picking just one..LOL


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

sharyn said:


> Okay...I'm a skin virgin. I have a naked K1 and a naked Acer One. Where do I get skins for them?
> 
> Sharyn


Head over to the Accessories Board, You'll find all kinds of threads or...
The most popular is www.DecalGirl.com. There is a link at the top of KB. They are great, durable and easy to remove when you want to change them.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That skin would look *awesome* on a rice cooker! 

Thanks for those pics, NYC. I like the look of the skin, and particularly how it covers the hinge part of the Acer. Cool!


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Aaahh, so there's a whole bunch of enabling going on here!  Thanks for the pointers!

Sharyn, whose K1 and Acer will not be naked for long!


----------

